
Unearthing Roman 'nerve centre' in Spain - diodorus
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-34956067
======
astine
Do people not know what an administrative center or military compound is? Are
analogies from neurology of all things really more accessible?

~~~
carlob
My guess is it's a translation from an idiomatic expression in Spanish. I'm
not sure, but 'nerve center' is a pretty common idiom in Italian for a hub,
and a cursory web search seems to confirm this phrase exists in Spanish as
well.

~~~
pmerino
A nerve centre could be translated to Spanish as 'centro neurálgico' which
basically means administrative center. It's widely used in Spanish :)

~~~
astine
Thanks. I don't speak Spanish. I had no idea that this was a common idiom.

